# Need Mesh Help



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey guys, I was wondering what kind of mesh to use when i want to make a carpet kinda thing with moss. Ive seen people use it before, but I've always worried about the metal rusting in the water. Anyone know what kind of metal mesh I can use that would cause harm to the fish tank and to things that live in it. (most likely shrimps)


----------



## Khanh (Mar 20, 2006)

You have to use stainless steel. It is harmless for shrimps. I use mesh from Dennerle moss. Some aqua e-shops sell similar things for mosses.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

Any idea where i can get stainless steel mesh?


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I will be using black fiberglass window screen. Some folk also use plastic canvas.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

ch3fb0yrdee said:


> Any idea where i can get stainless steel mesh?


Jeremy at Oregon Aqua sells it. He's really a good guy. Here is his link.
http://oregonaquadesign.vstore.ca/

The stainless steel screen works better than the fiber glass because its heavier and will stay down. It can also be bent around rocks, limbs, etc.... or remain flat. Of course, I guess depending on your application maybe the fiber glass might work better...


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

i use a loofa type shower scrubby things. they cost about a buck, you just unravel them and you've got about 10 feet of mesh. works great!


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

anyone know if they sell at like homedepot and other home improvement stores?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

ch3fb0yrdee said:


> anyone know if they sell at like homedepot and other home improvement stores?


No, this is a specialty material. The easiest place to get it is from Jeremy at Oregon Aqua.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

Well that kinda sucks.


----------



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

I use a plastic mesh that comes in 1 foot squares. Works great for tying down moss. I pick mine up at a local fabric show here in San Diego called "Micheal's". I would think most craft and or fabric shops would carry them. About a buck.


Todd


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

ch3fb0yrdee said:


> Well that kinda sucks.


Well, stainless steel isn't cheap no matter what form it's in. You can always use the plastic mesh. It just doesn't sink as nicely as the ss mesh.


----------

